# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > Raspberry Pi >  عبور از تحریم

## Arad67

روی رزبری  با پایتون بات تلگرام ران هست ولی با ***
  ولی قطعی زیاده
راهکاری هست؟

----------

